
Amazon Workers Are Listening to What You Tell Alexa - Jerry2
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/is-anyone-listening-to-you-on-alexa-a-global-team-reviews-audio
======
rolph
I was sure of this, some time ago. I often tell jokes or short stories, i hope
it makes things a little less boring in Amazons keyboardmonkey cage

------
Deinos
discussion already exists here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19629513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19629513)

